# ESP light on 2002 golf gti after bleeding brakes, please help!



## vwzackman (Aug 25, 2009)

hi guys, 
i recently bled the brakes on my 02 golf gti and now when i press and hold down the brake pedal to the max the ESP light comes on and will not shut off until i turn off the engine and start it again. the light doesn't come on unless i hold it down hard. Also, when i brake VERY suddenly and as hard as i possibly can, "STOP" comes up on the dash where the trip computer is for about one second and then mysteriously disappears. The brakes are working perfectly but don't sound right in wet, sounds like the pads are slipping on the discs, slight (i don't want to say grinding sound but its the closest i can get to describing it) which did not happen before. Anybody have any ideas? 
thanks in advance.


----------



## vwzackman (Aug 25, 2009)

*Re: ESP light on 2002 golf gti after bleeding brakes, please help! (vwzackman)*

bump http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## dosmas (May 16, 2007)

*Re: ESP light on 2002 golf gti after bleeding brakes, please help! (vwzackman)*

check to make sure abs is plugged in good.
did you bleed them in the correct order?right rear.left rear. right front. left front.
i would try bleeding them again too.


----------



## vwzackman (Aug 25, 2009)

*Re: ESP light on 2002 golf gti after bleeding brakes, please help! (dosmas)*

yeah, i have bled them twice in the correct order and also the master cylinder.
my golf is a right hand drive so its a different order than yours as reservoir is on opposite side! could it be because i have not yet cycled the ABS pump? i read that somewhere a while ago, you need to do this through VAGCOM though.


_Modified by vwzackman at 4:09 AM 8-27-2009_


----------



## dosmas (May 16, 2007)

*Re: ESP light on 2002 golf gti after bleeding brakes, please help! (vwzackman)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vwzackman* »_cycled the ABS pump? _Modified by vwzackman at 4:09 AM 8-27-2009_

never heard of doing that. i was thinking the brake bias is way off making the esp light come on. maybe a slow caliper?

just reading your op again, sounds like a loose/slow caliper(s).
have you ever had the rotors turned or have you bought new rotors?


_Modified by dosmas at 4:24 AM 8-27-2009_


----------



## vwzackman (Aug 25, 2009)

*Re: ESP light on 2002 golf gti after bleeding brakes, please help! (dosmas)*

if i brake very hard, like im talking extremely hard at about 60mph the car will pull left. i think the bias may be off. but normal braking is fine. how is this adjusted? i have never changed or turned the rotors, just doesn't seem right to only come on after bleeding the brakes if it was the rotors or the caliper? the pads didn't need changing so i haven't touched the calipers.


----------



## dosmas (May 16, 2007)

*Re: ESP light on 2002 golf gti after bleeding brakes, please help! (vwzackman)*

if the car is jerking one way when braking(no matter how hard or soft) the bias is off. im not exactly sure how that is adjusted but im thinking there is air in the lines.
the rotors may not matter, i was just throwing it out there. there is a very small hance but a chance that it is messing the system up causing the esp light. it would be a good idea to turn em/swap em if you have before.
how many miles on the car?


_Quote, originally posted by *GTi Dancer* »_
I beleive that the MK4s use an electronic proportioning system (Called electronic brake force distribution) and it is based on inputs from the ABS system.
There is no mechanical proportioning valve in the system as far as I know.
I reccomend not messing with it unless you are planning on eliminating your abs permanently.

i found this after searching...check your abs wires. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## vwzackman (Aug 25, 2009)

*Re: ESP light on 2002 golf gti after bleeding brakes, please help! (dosmas)*

i have checked all the wires and they seem to be fine and the abs light doesn't illuminate at all. i just found out last night coming home from training that none of my brake lights are working at all. and also when i pulled into my driveway i held the pedal down and if i kept pushing the pedal would keep traveling till it hit the floor. i saw some steam coming from the front right wheel as i pushed the pedal further to the floor, possibly a leak in the break line? or a nipple coming loose? the pedal shouldnt travel to the floor unless there was a leak right?








thanks for all the replies so far.


----------



## dosmas (May 16, 2007)

*Re: ESP light on 2002 golf gti after bleeding brakes, please help! (vwzackman)*

if your pedal goes to the floor, you have a leak or a loose nipple. 
first, fix the leak
second, fix the tailights
then report back... http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

_Quote, originally posted by *vwzackman* »_thanks for all the replies so far. 

thats part of what this place is for(to me)...help.


----------



## vwzackman (Aug 25, 2009)

*Re: ESP light on 2002 golf gti after bleeding brakes, please help! (dosmas)*

hey, sorry for taking so long to reply was away with work.
i have fixed the tail lights-needed a new brake light switch, apparently very common fault.
i also got a small break-breather pipe fixed that sits in between the intake manifold, there was a tear in it. i got the engine warning light canceled and so far, has not come back on!
the brake pedal still feels very stiff and i cant brake hard enough to trigger the abs, i had a 1.6 golf and the brakes were ten times better. any ideas anyone?
thanks.


----------

